# Mono-frame challenge #2



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I am starting a second mono-frame challenge! We all remember the first one started by SamuraiSamoht, and inspired by the good results I've got then, I knew it was time for the second part. 
I've decided to make it more difficult though. Instead of 4 weeks, I am extending the challenge's period to exactly 4 months. 
Starting today, I will be shooting the same frame till February 28th.
Because of the immense difficulty of this challenge, I've already tucked away ALL my frames, except the one I will be shoooting. 
I chose the Proshot PSTS as my frame of choice because aiming with it is a bit trickier than with my other frames.
So here it goes guys!

Oh, if anyone is willing to take it up, which is highly unlikely, I will be offering a reward in the end of the challenge ????

Wish me.....luck? Nerves of steel? You decide what to wish me, but do pray for me fellow shooters!

EDIT* There will be one exception to this, because of a promise I've made. Can't reveal more than this currently ????


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

This idea is about one twist short of a slinky.

I'm in. My Scout shall prevail.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm out, but nevertheless I want the reward.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ordo said:


> I'm out, but nevertheless I want the reward.


Same here :lol:
Since I came back to the sport a couple months ago I can't seem to settle down and shoot one frame for more than a day or two. I figured a four week challenge would be a good way to focus, but not four months!


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Now that is a worthy challenge. A challenge not meant for the weak minded for sure. Only a dedicated slingshot shooter could handle this one. Not meant for the hobby shooter but for the serious shooter who wants to maximize their potential.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am in. My Arber's pfs.

Here is why for me... it is made by me out of aluminium... Inhave regressed in both accuracy and recieve weekly fork hits since I began to swap frame types again. Natties, ttf, wide ott...and so on. 
I want to be ready for ECST and SEST or any moots/meets. I chose this frame as I did not want any more FH on my gifted frames. CA and wood work can only repair so many times...


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Guys .... I was expecting I would be the only one taking this you! Thanks a lot!!!
MJ and Ordo, we will see about you getting something too ????


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm going to shoot just this for the next 3 months.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Lol, just saw that I didn't specify that only one would get a reward, so I guess I will have to give all of you ???? Thank god I have 4 months to prepare myself hahaha.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Cjw said:


> I'm going to shoot just this for the next 3 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This frame can probably be the only one for 3 YEARS easily ????


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Ok. I’m in. I’ll be shooting my kestrel. Good bye beautiful Saleos...☹


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Im in. This one is for the mad dogs among us. Im going 2040 2PR & 1745 full loop, jacketed. Im using two sets and no frame to deal with differing weather and such - deal with it. Ive gone 14 days before but this is something else, excited to see what changes might occur. Good luck fellas, stay strong and keep at it. We will be changed shooters after this I have a feeling. This contest will likely serve as a reference point for many new & seasoned shooters alike. My anxiety attacks have been more frequent as of late, so Im hoping this will also give me something else to focus on.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

skropi said:


> MJ and Ordo, we will see about you getting something too


No please. It was a joke my friend.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ordo said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > MJ and Ordo, we will see about you getting something too
> ...


Yeah, man. Prizes are for winners, not spectators


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> Im in. This one is for the mad dogs among us. Im going 2040 2PR & 1745 full loop, jacketed. Im using two sets and no frame to deal with differing weather and such - deal with it. Ive gone 14 days before but this is something else, excited to see what changes might occur. Good luck fellas, stay strong and keep at it. We will be changed shooters after this I have a feeling. This contest will likely serve as a reference point for many new & seasoned shooters alike. My anxiety attacks have been more frequent as of late, so Im hoping this will also give me something else to focus on.
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


You have anxiety attacks too?!? That's partly why I got so much in to slingshots! It really helps to take the mind off things.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

We,l, I wonder how this will play out with those expecting a Christmas slingshot surprise????? Can we resist the urge to shoot that under the tree slingshot? I've been told that I have an RCC General in the works for Christmas. Will I have to wait till Feb. to band it up???? Might start the 4 momth challenge on 12/25.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Can we use different bandsets?


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm in! I too am trying to make it out for the ECST next year and wanna practice. I will be shooting my slingchucks with 1632 tubes butterfly!


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

This is going to be hard. When I shoot, the bands scrape my hands, and are rubbing a raw spot. I predict that by the end of this contest I will have a pretty tough callous there.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey Skropi, if I make it to the end of this contest, which isn’t likely, you don’t need to send me anything. International shipping costs suck.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Norseman, international shipping isn't much, it depends on weight, so don't worry. 
I will think of something to send everyone


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Oh, you can use different bands. Personally I am trying not to, but to be honest, we do have to fine tune our set up.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Would we be allowed to use different slingshots of the same style? Say I want to make a brown canvas Micarta Kestrel and try that one?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

The Norseman said:


> Would we be allowed to use different slingshots of the same style? Say I want to make a brown canvas Micarta Kestrel and try that one?


Of course. If the frames are identical, then why not?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I am shooting paper once a day, to check progress. I don't care for maximum best results, I need to know how I shoot "normally", and improve on that.
As you see, in the first day there was a tendency to drift left, which got partially solved today. It was a matter of aiming, not pouch control.
First day I took 5 shots, and today 6. This SamuraiSamoht's idea, keeping track on paper, and because paper is scaring me as few things in the world can, I have to conquer this fear too. Ok, it's not fear, it is actually terror.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i'm in. my frame of choice, pp tac hammer.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

The Norseman said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Im in. This one is for the mad dogs among us. Im going 2040 2PR & 1745 full loop, jacketed. Im using two sets and no frame to deal with differing weather and such - deal with it. Ive gone 14 days before but this is something else, excited to see what changes might occur. Good luck fellas, stay strong and keep at it. We will be changed shooters after this I have a feeling. This contest will likely serve as a reference point for many new & seasoned shooters alike. My anxiety attacks have been more frequent as of late, so Im hoping this will also give me something else to focus on.
> ...


Yes youngblood I do, quite a rare form Im told it usually manifests in severe nausea and shaking with cold sweats. Slingshots definitely help alot especially talking to other like minded folks. Ever ned someone to talk to about then shoot me a msg mate I know its weird dealing with them on your own.

Stay on the sling and you wont feel a thing! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Is it too late to join? The challenge inspired me to install #64 rubber bands using gypsy tabs on my Flatband slingshot. I am shooting OTT. 7 rubber bands seems ideal for target shooting. I will probably change the pouch. Started shooting yesterday at some tree stumps to test the set up.

Thank you, Brother Skropi!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

It's never late to join! Gosh, I haven't seen chained rubber bands in a while! I feel nostalgic now, before I became a member I used to read about these set ups in awe ☺


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

shot these two, same frame and bands, color the only difference.






8 flyers on the black and 4 on the orange.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

*I have already served my two week self imposed sentence of shooting only one frame every single day. I'm out. I don't feel like torturing myself for twice that long.*

*The only advice I can give is keep all others out of sight. You've all heard "out of sight is out of mind"?? It's a lie. It helps to have all others out of sight but they will still be on your mind. Best of luck to all that accept the challenge and don't even think of me frame hopping every other day while you torture yourselves *

*If you succeed you should notice an increase in overall accuracy that will carry over to some degree when you go back to shooting whatever frame suites your fancy on any given session. *

*EDIT: I just reread your starting post. I had 4 weeks on my mind...4 months borders on insanity.*


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

The Top Shooters surely shoot their favorite one and only go to frame. Takes strict self discipline to find out what we're really capable of. Some got what it takes and some don't. All boils down to what our goals are.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

After much thought, I have decided to switch my frame and restart my time. I have gone over to my Saleos. The Kestrel was a bit too small to shoot hundreds of shots with comfortably. This puts my finishing time out to March 1st.

P.S. I hope this is kosher. I don't know what I was thinking when I said I would shoot my Kestrel for four months on end.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

The Norseman said:


> After much thought, I have decided to switch my frame and restart my time. I have gone over to my Saleos. The Kestrel was a bit too small to shoot hundreds of shots with comfortably. This puts my finishing time out to March 1st.
> 
> P.S. I hope this is kosher. I don't know what I was thinking when I said I would shoot my Kestrel for four months on end.
> 
> 0F3D8271-E804-438D-BF57-4DB8A53506C1.jpeg


Don't worry mate, we are trying to get something out of this trial, so it only makes sense that you can choose something else


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

RenegadeShooter said:


> The Top Shooters surely shoot their favorite one and only go to frame. Takes strict self discipline to find out what we're really capable of. Some got what it takes and some don't. All boils down to what our goals are.


My goals are simple. To reach a level of accuracy that I'm personally satisfied with while having as much fun as possible along the way. Shooting only one frame only helps achieve one of those goals while making the progress less fun along the way. I have no interest in formal competition with a slingshot, never had and never will.

I am in total agreement using the same frame for every shooting session is the fastest way to gaining your personal best accuracy but not owning and shooting several is not near as much fun for me and having fun is a huge priority.


----------



## slingin_Hans (Oct 28, 2018)

I am in!

I will be shooting a homemade I made two days ago. I is a hamer grip natural V slingshot.

good luck... I guess.

:neener: :wave:


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

That's great! A new member participating!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

pp tac hammer black & orange.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

day 3.






tweaked the pppro clips seemed better. methinks the orange's brighter contrast may help with target acquisition.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

PSTS is good choice skropi :thumbsup:

Last two months PSTS almost only.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I just rebanded my pocket predator Noisey Cricket last night while putting together some stuff to ship out...I maaayyyy have thrown a few .38s through it...& I maayyyy have brought it with me on my walk this morning...& I Maayyyyy have even crushed a house sparrow off the eaves trough at the feed pen when I went to pick up my paycheck...

Ah h3lls bells who am I kidding. I cant keep up with this, I love all frames man. My only advice is this:

The one you want to be best with, select a 'comfortable-to-carry shooter. Optimize bands ammo and carry method so it literally can be picked up and carried self contained - an altoid shooter might even be a perfect option. Make a magnet lanyard so you've always got some steel, or line a pocket of a favorite hoodie or set of sweats with a magnet - wear these on your slingshot leisure walks. No jangling steels and they wont fall out if you decide to stop somewhere for a sitdown.

Shoot. All. The. Time.

I look for trash on the sides of the roads, cans, pest birds, and Im always taking shots of opportunity. Most folks dont even look twice, just make sure to shoot things on the ground if Joe Average os around so as to be safe. One of my favorite urban spots is nightime *Empty* parking garage shoots. Usually a few cans or *Plastic bottles about, ( I bring a bean can & soup can for aerials and 2 different target sizes ) and its flat, well lit, quiet & with a few friends is an awesome way to kill an evening.

Enjoy your journey lads, & Ill enjoy the variety of frames I have lol. I couldn't possibly stay true to this, I have a Chalice coming from Treeman! What am I supposed to do, just look at it until February!?

No thank you! Haha 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> I just rebanded my pocket predator Noisey Cricket last night while putting together some stuff to ship out...I maaayyyy have thrown a few .38s through it...& I maayyyy have brought it with me on my walk this morning...& I Maayyyyy have even crushed a house sparrow off the eaves trough at the feed pen when I went to pick up my paycheck...
> 
> Ah h3lls bells who am I kidding. I cant keep up with this, I love all frames man. My only advice is this:
> 
> ...


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> PSTS is good choice skropi :thumbsup:
> Last two months PSTS almost only.


Yeah, it is very comfortable. I wonder why it isn't more popular. Probably because of the steeper price to comparable frames?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

hoggy said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > I just rebanded my pocket predator Noisey Cricket last night while putting together some stuff to ship out...I maaayyyy have thrown a few .38s through it...& I maayyyy have brought it with me on my walk this morning...& I Maayyyyy have even crushed a house sparrow off the eaves trough at the feed pen when I went to pick up my paycheck...
> ...


LOL I FEEL YOU MATE 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

@Bushpotchef
Relapsing once isn't a reason to condemn you! If you want you can fight it, tooth and nail, to the bitter end!
Don't forget, that my aim with this challenge is NOT so much the accuracy improvement, but discipline itself as a value ????
Just imagine that I don't even know how I aim with the psts, it's semi instinctive, semi aiming, making my life hard, but that is the reason I chose it! 
If you really can't make it, then do a variation. Whenever you shoot any frame other than your chosen one, try to feel as guilty as possible! ????


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Set up my basement cathbox and took several breaks from work. Sometimes, I just practice my draw. Mrs. Raja, an excellent archer, was interested in the pattern that the rubber bands made as I started my draw. Mrs. R. is a massage therapist and coaches me on the mechanics of a good draw and, w/ one of her colleagues, designed some archery (and slingshot) specific stretches for me.

Thank you, Brother Skropi, for the inspiration. Fun for the entire family!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> @Bushpotchef
> Relapsing once isn't a reason to condemn you! If you want you can fight it, tooth and nail, to the bitter end!
> Don't forget, that my aim with this challenge is NOT so much the accuracy improvement, but discipline itself as a value
> Just imagine that I don't even know how I aim with the psts, it's semi instinctive, semi aiming, making my life hard, but that is the reason I chose it!
> If you really can't make it, then do a variation. Whenever you shoot any frame other than your chosen one, try to feel as guilty as possible!


You're a crazy guy my friend haha I love your dedication! I've been sort of hiding a project of mine as I was having trouble figuring it out on my own. I havent mentioned on the boards yet as I hate making a video about something, only to find a bitter flaw that wasnt included in my original material...but after seeing a fellow member make a post about such setups...

See me on 'what are you shooting today' - dont want to hijack your thread! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

This is what I shot today. I sliced a can to get warmed up. Then I went for this paper target. As you can see most of my shots were top right and then after minor adjustments I was getting in the orange. I adjusted my frame hold and the tweak of my pouch.

As my groupings get tighter, I will be making the target smaller or as I run out of large targets, I will move to smaller targets. Whichever comes first.

I don't usually shoot paper targets and I find it challenging. I don't get the same gratification of a crack of a can or the thwap and a twirl from a spinner! Lol

Sling on!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Yeah, shooting paper is very different, but I find it's very important, as we can see exactly where the shots landed!


----------



## slingin_Hans (Oct 28, 2018)

oh man I might have to change frames and reset my time. Becaouse the shooter that I am curently using for this contest is very uncomfy to EDC.

otherwise I am allready seeing some results in my accuracy.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Don't worry, 4 months is a long time, so choose carefully your frame! 
As for accuracy, I don't know where you stand currently, but don't worry at all about it. Spend your energy in learning correct form, and minimizing the variables. Then accuracy will come on its own.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

This is one of our best running current threads, good show Skropi. 

Be well & stay Zen my friends.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> This is one of our best running current threads, good show Skropi.
> 
> Be well & stay Zen my friends.
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


Just wait till you see what I am preparing next. Let's just say.....it'll be mayhem ????


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey all,

Here's Day 2. I warmed up by killing a can. I think I'm gonna always start of that way. Either with a can or my spinner. Then go into 100 rounds into my paper target.

My grouping is now more towards the top left of the circle. I managed to take out most of the left top quarter section of the circle.

Sling on!


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Man MakoPat! I was rummaging through my kit today, and I saw the hickory PFS you sent me peering at me longingly. It was a long and hard fought battle to keep from shooting it. If I wasn’t preparing for ECST there is a good chance I would have picked that as my only sling. PFS shooting has something really appealing about it.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

The Norseman said:


> Man MakoPat! I was rummaging through my kit today, and I saw the hickory PFS you sent me peering at me longingly. It was a long and hard fought battle to keep from shooting it. If I wasn't preparing for ECST there is a good chance I would have picked that as my only sling. PFS shooting has something really appealing about it.


Ouuu pics? 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## slingin_Hans (Oct 28, 2018)

skropi said:


> Don't worry, 4 months is a long time, so choose carefully your frame!
> As for accuracy, I don't know where you stand currently, but don't worry at all about it. Spend your energy in learning correct form, and minimizing the variables. Then accuracy will come on its own


Thanks for the tip Skropi!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of our best running current threads, good show Skropi.
> ...


Me and my big mouth lmao 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

day #4 8/10 on the black and 9/10 on the orange. even got some in the ring. 3 for both to be exact. the best shooting i've done since starting the mono-frame challenge #2. thanks, skropi.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

hoggy said:


> 20181103_151339.jpg day #4 8/10 on the black and 9/10 on the orange. even got some in the ring. 3 for both to be exact. the best shooting i've done since starting the mono-frame challenge #2. thanks, skropi.


Well done mate!
Btw, the tac hammer looks very comfortable.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

The Tac Hammer is very comfortable. I'm sure a lot of creative effort went onto the design.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

skropi said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > 20181103_151339.jpg day #4 8/10 on the black and 9/10 on the orange. even got some in the ring. 3 for both to be exact. the best shooting i've done since starting the mono-frame challenge #2. thanks, skropi.
> ...


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

hoggy said:


> 20181103_151339.jpg day #4 8/10 on the black and 9/10 on the orange. even got some in the ring. 3 for both to be exact. the best shooting i've done since starting the mono-frame challenge #2. thanks, skropi.


Hoggy, you know what I zoomed in and I count 4 in each circle bro. I say on the line counts! Nice shooting!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Covert5 said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > 20181103_151339.jpg day #4 8/10 on the black and 9/10 on the orange. even got some in the ring. 3 for both to be exact. the best shooting i've done since starting the mono-frame challenge #2. thanks, skropi.
> ...


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ok, so, I am reaching a point that I can't explain how I HIT the target, not how I MISS. This PSTS is not allowing me to hard aim, instead it's forcing me to focus with both eyes, I always had both open, but focused only with my dominant, it's hard to explain, and release only when I feel like it. I have more hits this way, but I don't feel comfortable hitting the target while swimming in a sea of uncertainty. I feel more secure when I hard aim, but I miss often with the this frame if I do that. Only ttf allows me to hard aim. 
Look I don't complain, I hit my targets and all, it's just that.... I don't know guys, but after 4 months with this frame, I may not be able to shoot anything else, OR I will shoot everything else much much better than before. 
Master Treefork once said, "Follow your instinct with all things slingshot related", and that's what I'll do till February, literally.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

skropi said:


> Ok, so, I am reaching a point that I can't explain how I HIT the target, not how I MISS. This PSTS is not allowing me to hard aim, instead it's forcing me to focus with both eyes, I always had both open, but focused only with my dominant, it's hard to explain, and release only when I feel like it. I have more hits this way, but I don't feel comfortable hitting the target while swimming in a sea of uncertainty. I feel more secure when I hard aim, but I miss often with the this frame if I do that. Only ttf allows me to hard aim.
> Look I don't complain, I hit my targets and all, it's just that.... I don't know guys, but after 4 months with this frame, I may not be able to shoot anything else, OR I will shoot everything else much much better than before.
> Master Treefork once said, "Follow your instinct with all things slingshot related", and that's what I'll do till February, literally.


C'mon guys we can do this!!! Lol


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Covert5, I made it harder than necessary on myself, but choosing the PSTS, on purpose, and now I am complaining in every thread possible lol ????
Look at me guys, look at what I am going through, and rejoice, shout out to the heavens how happy you are because you are shooting your chosen frame normally!!! 
Sometimes hitting the target is worse than missing.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

The Norseman said:


> Man MakoPat! I was rummaging through my kit today, and I saw the hickory PFS you sent me peering at me longingly. It was a long and hard fought battle to keep from shooting it. If I wasn't preparing for ECST there is a good chance I would have picked that as my only sling. PFS shooting has something really appealing about it.


Hahaha... do jot I repeat... do not look at any other frames. 
Norseman, I had to go through all my pockets and bags and put up a bunch of SSF gifts... but in a bowl of bearings on my nightstand is the 2 pfs you sent me. I had to just lay a bandana of them. Seeing is them is not conducive to my goal... one has flats and not so tempting as I am shooting flats... the other has those light green tubes...
They are so fun and tempting.

But like Skropi... I, personally, enjoy tedium and sort of have fun challenging my displine levels which have become really out of shape compared to a decade ago.

My accuracy has not increase much as I am very busy and not shooting as much as I would like... but my form and relaxation is increasing... so accuracy will follow.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

*Just thought I'd drop in and see how you guys are doing with this. Everyone okay? Anyone need psychiatric help yet? *

*I admire your resolve for putting yourselves through this but I feel no envy.*

*I made it through two weeks of a personally imposed mono-frame duration and there wasn't a day go by that I wasn't extremely tempted to shoot something else.*

*Those two weeks felt like two months so I decided to never spend more than one week with a single frame no matter how much I like it.*

*I have no doubt anyone who completes this challenge will acquire and retain a higher level of personal accuracy that can and probably will carry over to any frame.*

* If this causes you to lose your sanity you'll still be a good shot, just that you'll be a "crazy good" shot.*

*Good luck guys, although I will not suffer the time with you, I will have you all on my mind and I'm hoping all who signed on for this make the entire time without a relapse or loss of sanity. I get a mental picture of a few guys checking off the days on a calendar as an inmate might be counting down to release date *

*To add a little inspiration... think how good it's going to feel to shoot any frame you like at any time you like after four months of slingshot monogamy.*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> Covert5, I made it harder than necessary on myself, but choosing the PSTS, on purpose, and now I am complaining in every thread possible lol
> Look at me guys, look at what I am going through, and rejoice, shout out to the heavens how happy you are because you are shooting your chosen frame normally!!!
> Sometimes hitting the target is worse than missing.


*My friend I think you are causing me to remove the PSTS from my wish list. I want both good looks and easy shooting. So far I am getting the impression the PSTS has the looks (without question) but may not be as easy shooting as I had previously thought.*


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Fiveshooter said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Covert5, I made it harder than necessary on myself, but choosing the PSTS, on purpose, and now I am complaining in every thread possible lol
> ...


Lol mate, on the contrary! I am at my best, at my top form with it! Even managed a 2/2 on command on my 1.7cm target, when a friend came by! Imagine how impressed he was ???? 
This frame in no way hinders my accuracy, you can definitely just choose a reference point and shoot to your heart's content! It's just me mate....my brain refuses to aim the way I used to...and this frame just makes it easier! I am just out of my comfort zone, not my accuracy zone ????


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


Okay....sold again


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Plowed a few bean cans at 30m. This gab stuff gets addictive.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I must have an inner demon inside, because I'm trully enjoying the suffering of all of you, commited to shot just one slingshot for the next four months. Evil laughter here. :headbang:


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

day 5. seem to be doing about the same with both now.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

day 6.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

hoggy said:


> 20181105_134659.jpg day 6.


*Keep that up and I'll post a picture of a different slingshot every day just to taunt ya *


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Fiveshooter said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > 20181105_134659.jpg day 6.
> ...


Torturer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > hoggy said:
> ...


You are putting yourself through the torture my friend. I'm just making sure the coals yer walking on are hot


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

I don’t know about you guys, but I’m pretty happy with my Saleos. Beautiful frame, cool materials, super ergo, accurate...


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

The Norseman said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'm pretty happy with my Saleos. Beautiful frame, cool materials, super ergo, accurate...


*I have several I'm pretty happy with but I can't possibly stick to shooting just one for 4 full months. I am doing good if I can resist buying one for a week. *

*I made myself a personal promise that I would not buy another slingshot until after 11/14 when I pay for a recumbent trike and broke that promise last night when I spotted a modestly priced TC21 titanium frame on Aliexpress. I looked it over, thought about how bad it was to break a personal promise and bought it anyway. It appears I have very little resolve. If I can't put of buying one for a couple of weeks, I can't possibly shoot only one frame for 4 solid months.*

*Real TC21 titanium is hard to resist at this price and I did have a coupon *

*If yer wondering... I got the one with red and black G-10 inserts and will probably play with the sights for ten minutes and remove them forever.*

*https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Slingshot-Hunting-TC21-Titanium-Alloy-Flat-Rubber-Band-CNC-Chamfer-G10-Patch-Outdoor-Shooting-Collection/32949969581.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dNmwHN5*


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I am happy too with the PSTS! Just a little show with the help of our friendly Fiveshooter to spice things up ????


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> I am happy too with the PSTS! Just a little show with the help of our friendly Fiveshooter to spice things up


No worries my friend. I'll make sure you get a PC and WiFi if they cart you off to the nut house.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm beginning to get the idea that having and shooting one or two slingshots could be called somewhat normal but that it is the obsession to hoard slingshots and the inability to be satisfied with a few choice frames is where the mental disorder plays into the equation. When the slingshot bug is in control of me instead of the other way around is when I realize that I have a problem. So, I've not been buying more slingshots but instead making trades or just giving them away. Preferably trades that I trade more frames than I receive. I'm looking forward to the sport of slingshot shooting growing to a point that there will be therapist who specialize in slingshot disorders.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

RenegadeShooter said:


> I'm beginning to get the idea that having and shooting one or two slingshots could be called somewhat normal but that it is the obsession to hoard slingshots and the inability to be satisfied with a few choice frames is where the mental disorder plays into the equation. When the slingshot bug is in control of me instead of the other way around is when I realize that I have a problem. So, I've not been buying more slingshots but instead making trades or just giving them away. Preferably trades that I trade more frames than I receive. I'm looking forward to the sport of slingshot shooting growing to a point that there will be therapist who specialize in slingshot disorders.


I believe well over half the members on this board has this disorder you mention. Most of us call it "collecting". Somehow that sounds better than "disorder".

Collecting is what I call it and my therapist said I can call it what I want to 

Also if you like trades where you give more slingshots than you receive it's possible I may have one to trade, unlikely but possible.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Today was a good day. I changed my pouch grip, no longer did I twist 90°, just to see what will happen. What happened is that I found out why my shots had the tendency to veer right, so in all fairness, it doesn't matter if I twist or not. The point is that a little experimentation went a long way to reveal a simple thing I had overlooked for so long.
Good thing that I was hitting my targets very consistently too with a no twist hold!
I even managed to conciously aim a few shots! But It's way quicker not focusing on the frame at all, and just keep all the focus on the target. 
Tomorrow I will shoot some paper too, to see where I really stand. Till now I am more than happy with PSTS, it's so comfortable to shoot that I am on the verge of having a Skropi Finger again.....


----------



## slingin_Hans (Oct 28, 2018)

made my pick! Its a pinch grip ergo made from chestnut wood.

Will post picture as soon as I get a opurtunity to make a nice photo


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Here’s day 3 for me!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

This little target took so many hits today it's not even funny. Maybe switching to no twist helped, probably not though, but I do think that it reduces variables a tiny bit. 
I still find it uncomfortable to hard aim, or float the pin, but that's probably me getting more comfortable with my shooting. Still, if you ask me what is my reference point on the frame.....I simply don't know, but I am 100% sure that I do use one.
Even managed to get 5 shots nearly in the same hole on paper. I hope it's not a fluke lol.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

skropi said:


> This little target took so many hits today it's not even funny. Maybe switching to no twist helped, probably not though, but I do think that it reduces variables a tiny bit.
> I still find it uncomfortable to hard aim, or float the pin, but that's probably me getting more comfortable with my shooting. Still, if you ask me what is my reference point on the frame.....I simply don't know, but I am 100% sure that I do use one.
> Even managed to get 5 shots nearly in the same hole on paper. I hope it's not a fluke lol.


Awesome shooting Skropi! What was your distance?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Always 10 meters, with the occasional shot from 12-13, when I want to see the change in trajectory!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> This little target took so many hits today it's not even funny. Maybe switching to no twist helped, probably not though, but I do think that it reduces variables a tiny bit.
> I still find it uncomfortable to hard aim, or float the pin, but that's probably me getting more comfortable with my shooting. Still, if you ask me what is my reference point on the frame.....I simply don't know, but I am 100% sure that I do use one.
> Even managed to get 5 shots nearly in the same hole on paper. I hope it's not a fluke lol.


Sir you have surpassed me by far. OUTSTANDING Shooting!!!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

skropi said:


> Always 10 meters, with the occasional shot from 12-13, when I want to see the change in trajectory!


That is some great shooting!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

day 7.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Guys, really, what is so great about it? I am not hitting this all the time. Btw, such small targets are great to use to improve ones release and general form, so today it was this exclusively along with card shooting. Don't ask, half cut again...


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Took two sparrows one after the other with my cocktails, 5/8 glass & 3/4 draw at about 15 paces. Absolutley having a blast, skropi you gotta give these a go my friend.

I was almost as stunned as they were. Reaaaaaally puts the hurt on smaller pests my goodness, they literally look like they explode..

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> Took two sparrows one after the other with my cocktails, 5/8 glass & 3/4 draw at about 15 paces. Absolutley having a blast, skropi you gotta give these a go my friend.
> I was almost as stunned as they were. Reaaaaaally puts the hurt on smaller pests my goodness, they literally look like they explode..
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


I am really interested in those cocktails. I have to put a set together when I get a chance.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Covert5 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Took two sparrows one after the other with my cocktails, 5/8 glass & 3/4 draw at about 15 paces. Absolutley having a blast, skropi you gotta give these a go my friend.
> ...


Theyre awesome!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> The Norseman said:
> 
> 
> > Man MakoPat! I was rummaging through my kit today, and I saw the hickory PFS you sent me peering at me longingly. It was a long and hard fought battle to keep from shooting it. If I wasn't preparing for ECST there is a good chance I would have picked that as my only sling. PFS shooting has something really appealing about it.
> ...


Sorry for the late response. It slipped my mind.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Aaaaaagggggggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hhhhhheeeeeelllllllllpppppppp!!!!!!!! I can’t make it!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

The Norseman said:


> Aaaaaagggggggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hhhhhheeeeeelllllllllpppppppp!!!!!!!! I can't make it!


skropi said that we can "stray" some. maybe you just need a little "stray" time. or, supplemental mono sling. what i mean is adding a frame.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

My mono sling challenge consists of shooting only one specific frame M-F but on S-S I allow myself to shoot anything I desire. Helps combat the urges.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Nope. That’s it. I’m off to shoot PFS, nattys, gappers, Kestrels; you name it, I’ll be shooting it. I’ll be sure to post pics! Muahahaha!!!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Okay, guys. Here is my pic of one day this week. Only 5 shots... no warm up. 10m and I was lucky to even get this in... between light sensitivity and weather and... being an adult! 
Hahaha... but I feeling better and mostly caught up.

PS- the 2 in the black were my last 2 shots. Next Friday I will post more pics... maybe videos.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

The Norseman said:


> Nope. That's it. I'm off to shoot PFS, nattys, gappers, Kestrels; you name it, I'll be shooting it. I'll be sure to post pics! Muahahaha!!!


OOOOOoooooo! CHEATER! LOL


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Okay, guys. Here is my pic of one day this week. Only 5 shots... no warm up. 10m and I was lucky to even get this in... between light sensitivity and weather and... being an adult!
> Hahaha... but I feeling better and mostly caught up.
> PS- the 2 in the black were my last 2 shots. Next Friday I will post more pics... maybe videos.


What frame did you use bro?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

RenegadeShooter said:


> My mono sling challenge consists of shooting only one specific frame M-F but on S-S I allow myself to shoot anything I desire. Helps combat the urges.


I believe that RenegadeShooter is more sensible than I am ????


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Okay, guys. Here is my pic of one day this week. Only 5 shots... no warm up. 10m and I was lucky to even get this in... between light sensitivity and weather and... being an adult!
> Hahaha... but I feeling better and mostly caught up.
> 
> PS- the 2 in the black were my last 2 shots. Next Friday I will post more pics... maybe videos.


Excellent! It doesn't matter what the result is, what matters is the will to do it


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Norseman, if I said that I don't sympathize with you, I would lie ???? I've proposed hell, and we fell right into it!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

I shot at these the other day. This will be my 4th day.

Frame: "Mikey" Slingchux

Target: Take Downs
Draw: FAB and Standard
Ammo: 50 3/8 steel
Distance: 33 ft.

I was only able to knock down all the targets twice. That little one is tough!

Target: Can
Draw: FAB
Ammo: 50 3/8 steel
Distance: 65 ft.

I was only able to hit the can 4 times.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Dang! Covert5... that is so awesome.

PS- next week I will be able to get to that stick frame.

Also I have come to confess... discpline/temptation x M. Mo's generosity = me failing big time! Hahaha... but failure is fine by me, especially when it is so fun.

Pic of how good Mo's frame fits my hand. So not really a failure... just restarting my time.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, guys. Here is my pic of one day this week. Only 5 shots... no warm up. 10m and I was lucky to even get this in... between light sensitivity and weather and... being an adult!
> ...


Arber's pfs out of 3/8" aluminium and cherry. About 3 1/2" tall and 1 3/4" outside fork width.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ok, so I found some tubes I got last year to replace the rubber in my fishing catties. Totally bad rubber mind you. So I thought, why don't I band the axiom with it, just for fun and giggles. So yep, I shot 12 shots with another frame, because that's how many shots the tubes lasted lol. What's interesting is that while the first three were misses, which is normal as I don't shoot tubes, and I haven't shot any other frame than the psts for days, the next 9...........were all hits........and with a ttf configuration to boot....
I am baffled to say the least guys, I shouldn't have so many consecutive hits, that's the most I've ever had on my 4cm spinner.....Needless to say, I immediately ordered 10m 1632 from Dankung....


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

This got me searching for appropriate quotes and didn't find many with the authors of the quotes. But even before searching these two came to mind;

A man is only as good as his word. And; The true test of a man is his ability to keep his word.

This is a good and relevant quote that I should have thought of; Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Well, I could have easily hidden the fact ???? Anyway, it was 12 shots, just to cmsee what this rubber from the pharmacy could do. Unfortunately, this led me to spend money ordering tubes lol!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

skropi said:


> Well, I could have easily hidden the fact Anyway, it was 12 shots, just to cmsee what this rubber from the pharmacy could do. Unfortunately, this led me to spend money ordering tubes lol!


got your back brother skropi. i too shot outside the challenge. but in my defense they were both new ones. one, the cubscout brand new and the ss scout with mojave mo's cloaking device new to me.






day 8


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Day 1 with 3/8" (9.5mm) at 33' (10m) with my M. Mo phatty frame. Loads of personal character in this frame... so it is basically a magic item.

I did take 5 shots at a target. Red 2's indicate the first rnds.

Then shot a 2 1/4" (57mm) spinner...for I have no idea how many rnds.

Last 10 rnds indicated by red 3's.

My last shots were in the black and the closest to a bull's eye since I shot my 1st bull's eye with my 1st pfs shot.

Gapper ott is pretty dang sweet stuff!
Mo, I thank you, friend!
My hands feel great after slinging today.

Top 2 Pics- same target and last 10 rnds.

3rd pic is the 1st two shots of relaxed plinkin'. Almost 2 bull's eyes... then I got so excited. Hahaha... no fliers! A good day.

Pics 4 and 5 are the 1st 5rnds and the targets before I shot.

All leaning against my portable catchframe.

Thank all you, SSF slingers.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

skropi said:


> Well, I could have easily hidden the fact Anyway, it was 12 shots, just to cmsee what this rubber from the pharmacy could do. Unfortunately, this led me to spend money ordering tubes lol!


No. You could not have hid it, friend. You have a giant amount of principle... You are as a honest as we get.

12 shots of stray is still not in violation per what we have discussed already. M. Mo just made my 4 months more likely.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Dang! Covert5... that is so awesome.
> PS- next week I will be able to get to that stick frame.
> Also I have come to confess... discpline/temptation x M. Mo's generosity = me failing big time! Hahaha... but failure is fine by me, especially when it is so fun.
> Pic of how good Mo's frame fits my hand. So not really a failure... just restarting my time.


Thanks MakoPat, but 65 ft. gets way hard. Breathing comes into play in a big way, for me at least.

Awesome bro! Looking forward to it! I will be working on yours a well!

What are we calling that awesome frames from Mo?


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Been super busy with work. Finally squeezed in some shooting. Did some night shooting at a nearby park. I set up my UMCB - Urban Mobile Catch Bag! (thanks MakoPat! Lol)

Frame: "Mikey" Slingchux with activated glow in the dark night sights.

Draw: Standard

Ammo: 5/8 marbles

Distance: changed it up from 33 ft, 40 ft, 45 ft, and 50 ft.

This guy and his girlfriend were watching me and he finally came up to me to ask to try. I had him wear my safety glasses and showed him how to twist and tweak. His shot was a flier, but at least he didn't hit his hand lol.

Another guy came up to me and thought I was shooting a pellet gun. I told him it was a slingshot and he was surprised. He told me he was from Nicaragua and he said every boy there had one in his back pocket. He said when he was a kid he would use them to knock down mangos from a tree.

Did some shooting, met some people and had some good conversations! Good times!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Hahahaha, I never let people shoot my frames that are prone to hand hits  I usually give them some ott plywood one! 
When shooting out and about, just have 2-3 plywood frames on the ready, you could also gift one and help spread the hobby! 
I mostly shooting indoors now, or at most in my yard, but I would love to go to the mountain nearby and shoot without a catch box! Maybe even hunt a bit


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Good idea Skropi I'm gonna do that!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> Good idea Skropi I'm gonna do that!


Mind you, it's not my idea, it is something that I think Charles suggested, I am not sure, but it's definitely a good way to befriend people and let them in our hobby!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

weekend deviation from the mono sling challenge #2.
View attachment 252940


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

weekend deviation from the mono sling challenge #2.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

day 9.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Friends...
I failed. I have just gotten too many frames from SSF and I have to test the ones I am making for gifts and such.

But I primarily shoot M. Mo's phatty gapper... just cannot in good faith claim to be part of this challenge when I am not.

It is a great idea Skropi. I humbly bow out. Good luck, friends.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Don't worry mate, it's now easier for me only because I'll be working almost all day for the next month ????


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Probably the best or only way to pull this off is to get rid of all but one slingshot and refuse to buy or trade for any future slingshots for at least six months or a year. One could buy four or five of the same model slingshot and rotate them like CJW does with his SPS.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i'm respectfully bowing out. i'm not doing the challenge justice.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Skropi! I'm sorry brotha, I can't hang. Between the frames I'm getting from the forums, the ones I'm making and testing out, and the ones I materialize from my mind, I just can't stick to one bro. I'm tapping out!

Great challenge bro! Good luck to the rest of you who are still in it!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm still hanging in Skropi. I've changed bands a few times, I even shot OTT for a bit. I had to lock-up my Scorpion, and move the HTS to a different residence altogether, but, still good...


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I am still hanging in too! My accuracy has gone up considerably, but adopting correct technique has more to do with it than shooting a single frame. And yes, I've hidden all my other frames away, unbanded!
I can't wait for this to end, I yearn to shoot ttf again!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I hereby report successful completion of the Mono-Frame Challenge #2. I used this challenge to try to learn to shoot 5/16 ammo with my first Scout. Small was novel for about a month, then I realized that simply hitting the can with a high-pitched "dink" and tiny through and through wasn't enough; I wanted to pulverize it. I returned to 7/16 ammo on week 5.

I missed shooting marbles with my HTS the most. I've also decided to make 7/16 my paper target ammo for the Scorpion as well. So, with this challenge I was able to further define my preferences and do some consolidating.

Skropi, please remove me from consideration for any prizes. The contest was its own reward, I learned a few things... Thanks for the inspiration. I hope you are doing well my friend.


----------

